# Day after h4h



## paulw4701 (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone looking for a game the day after h4h ive got one place available


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Anyone looking for a game the day after h4h ive got one place available
		
Click to expand...

Playing where please ? 

I should be ok ?

Sent PM Paul :thup:


----------



## wookie (Oct 2, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Anyone looking for a game the day after h4h ive got one place available
		
Click to expand...

Just on the off chance that Phil can't make it then I would be interested please


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 2, 2016)

A



Liverpoolphil said:



			Playing where please ? 

I should be ok ?

Sent PM Paul :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 ah thats the mystery lol


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 2, 2016)

Place now taken by phil


----------



## Wilson (Oct 3, 2016)

If you are playing at Swinley, James R and I are also playing there the day after H4H - I think there were a couple of spots available, might be worth giving him a shout.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow - just wow , what a course - just stunning , completely blown away by how wonderful a course it is. I didn't stop smiling the whole way round and the only time I was disappointed was when I realised we only had two holes left - I just wanted to keep on playing the course 

Every single hole was stunning , it all had its own character , every green was just spotless , the views were stunning , the stories about various benches etc all just part of the character and history of the course - the par 3's were the best I have ever played , everyone we met took time to say hello .

The artisan clubhouse is just perfect - for ex military types it was an exact picture of an old sports and social or supply bar - Paul our host was a perfect gent and I now know why he is always smiling - I would playing there every day - I'm still smiling about the course now 

No idea what I scored and tbh I didn't really care I was just enjoying myself too much 

That's my benchmark now - for me that's my number one course and not going to apologies for going overboard about it 

Thank you once again Paul and cheers for the company and well played  Mark and Nick


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2016)

People don't understand how good this place is until they play it.
Heaven on Earth


----------



## wookie (Oct 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			the only time I was disappointed was when I realised we only had two holes left - I just wanted to keep on playing the course
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what we thought the other week.  It felt like it had been the quickest round of golf ever and going out for the second 18 didn't feel remotely like a struggle either


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - just wow , what a course - just stunning , completely blown away by how wonderful a course it is. I didn't stop smiling the whole way round and the only time I was disappointed was when I realised we only had two holes left - I just wanted to keep on playing the course 

Every single hole was stunning , it all had its own character , every green was just spotless , the views were stunning , the stories about various benches etc all just part of the character and history of the course - the par 3's were the best I have ever played , everyone we met took time to say hello .

The artisan clubhouse is just perfect - for ex military types it was an exact picture of an old sports and social or supply bar - Paul our host was a perfect gent and I now know why he is always smiling - I would playing there every day - I'm still smiling about the course now 

No idea what I scored and tbh I didn't really care I was just enjoying myself too much 

That's my benchmark now - for me that's my number one course and not going to apologies for going overboard about it 

Thank you once again Paul and cheers for the company and well played  Mark and Nick
		
Click to expand...

Time did vanish this morning. It was a treat of the highest order supplied by Paulw4701. It tried to rain on us when we arrived but stopped just as we arrived on the first tee. Paul, you are a lucky man but a man who likes to spread that luck around.

Thank you.


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 25, 2016)

Cheers mark and phil for yours comments yesi truly are a very lucky man to call swinley forest my home course and i can on behalf of the 40 artisan members say it is a great privilege to be able to play this truly magnificent. Course and no doubt some of the other forum members will get a chance to be my guests in the future.  And on yesterday i thought it was a fitting tribute to rick with a great turnout and played in a great spirit long may it continue a very big well done to all the organisers and everybody that supported the day. Paul


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Cheers mark and phil for yours comments yesi truly are a very lucky man to call swinley forest my home course and i can on behalf of the 40 artisan members say it is a great privilege to be able to play this truly magnificent. Course *and no doubt some of the other forum members will get a chance to be my guests in the future.*  And on yesterday i thought it was a fitting tribute to rick with a great turnout and played in a great spirit long may it continue a very big well done to all the organisers and everybody that supported the day. Paul
		
Click to expand...

 :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 25, 2016)

Having played Swinley Forest 3 times in 3 weeks at the end of August/middle of September, once as a guest of Paul (What a nice guy creep creep 
I can only echo LP's comments, for me it is the epitome of what a golf course should be.

Easily the best course I have ever played on and I would love to be able to play it again

Glad you enjoyed it today, it is a rather special place


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2016)

Many thanks Paul, that was the best course I've played without a doubt.

Everywhere you looked the views were just stunning. Although there were trees all around you didn't feel hemmed in like you can on some courses, the bunkering was spot on, the greens were superb, the company was excellent, even managed to hit a few decent shots, what more can you asked for from a round of golf? 
The history and anecdotes all added to the experience. My favourite was from the annual match between the members and the artisans; Paul had stuck his ball in a tricky lie but then played a lovely chip, his opponent exclaimed, "Bladdy good shot, hoped you'd fack it up!"

I was so at one with golf afterwards that I stopped off at my home course on the way home for a quick 18.

Thanks again Paul, that round will live long in the memory.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - just wow , what a course - just stunning , completely blown away by how wonderful a course it is. I didn't stop smiling the whole way round and the only time I was disappointed was when I realised we only had two holes left - I just wanted to keep on playing the course 

Every single hole was stunning , it all had its own character , every green was just spotless , the views were stunning , the stories about various benches etc all just part of the character and history of the course - the par 3's were the best I have ever played , everyone we met took time to say hello .

The artisan clubhouse is just perfect - for ex military types it was an exact picture of an old sports and social or supply bar - Paul our host was a perfect gent and I now know why he is always smiling - I would playing there every day - I'm still smiling about the course now 

No idea what I scored and tbh I didn't really care I was just enjoying myself too much 

That's my benchmark now - for me that's my number one course and not going to apologies for going overboard about it 

Thank you once again Paul and cheers for the company and well played  Mark and Nick
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly matches my view of the place! Best set of Par 3s on any course I've played!

Used to play it 2 or 3 times a year. Sadly, neither route available anymore. the Lunch is top notch too!

Caddied round it a few months ago and that was also a joy!


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2016)

Nobody should return if you've played it before, so creep all you like, it's time for other forumites to be given an opportunity &#128540;&#128077;&#128521;&#129300;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;

What tee would you like next year &#128540;


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2016)

Jezz took this picture a week or two ago..
Just to whet some appetites..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Having played Swinley Forest 3 times in 3 weeks at the end of August/middle of September, once as a guest of Paul (What a nice guy creep creep 
I can only echo LP's comments, for me it is the epitome of what a golf course should be.

Easily the best course I have ever played on and I would love to be able to play it again

Glad you enjoyed it today, it is a rather special place
		
Click to expand...

I've also played it a few times and used the artisan clubhouse and I can only echo what others have said and what a delight the course and clubhouse both are. If I could play one course for the rest of my life, especially locally to me, this would be it


----------



## Region3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Jezz took this picture a week or two ago..
Just to whet some appetites..
	View attachment 21083

Click to expand...

That is stunning!

I've just googled it and can't find a website for the course. Is that right or am I being a bit thick?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			That is stunning!

I've just googled it and can't find a website for the course. Is that right or am I being a bit thick?
		
Click to expand...

Gaz, they don't have a website


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			That is stunning!

I've just googled it and can't find a website for the course. Is that right or am I being a bit thick?
		
Click to expand...

They don't have a website 

That picture doesn't do it full justice.

Every view from all the tees could be perfect golf postcard material


----------



## Region3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Gaz, they don't have a website
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			They don't have a website 

That picture doesn't do it full justice.

Every view from all the tees could be perfect golf postcard material
		
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not losing my googling abilities


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 25, 2016)

Crow said:



			Many thanks Paul, that was the best course I've played without a doubt.

Everywhere you looked the views were just stunning. Although there were trees all around you didn't feel hemmed in like you can on some courses, the bunkering was spot on, the greens were superb, the company was excellent, even managed to hit a few decent shots, what more can you asked for from a round of golf? 
The history and anecdotes all added to the experience. My favourite was from the annual match between the members and the artisans; Paul had stuck his ball in a tricky lie but then played a lovely chip, his opponent exclaimed, "Bladdy good shot, hoped you'd fack it up!"

I was so at one with golf afterwards that I stopped off at my home course on the way home for a quick 18.

Thanks again Paul, that round will live long in the memory.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers crow glad you enjoy it paul


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			Nobody should return if you've played it before, so creep all you like, it's time for other forumites to be given an opportunity &#63004;&#62541;&#62985;&#63764;&#62412;&#9971;&#65039;

What tee would you like next year &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Lmao love that comment take it you would like a game some time lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			Nobody should return if you've played it before, so creep all you like, it's time for other forumites to be given an opportunity &#128540;&#128077;&#128521;&#129300;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;

What tee would you like next year &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Robin. :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd love to play it!


----------



## Midnight (Oct 26, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'd love to play it!
		
Click to expand...

I think we all would mate.&#128513;


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 26, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Jezz took this picture a week or two ago..
Just to whet some appetites..
	View attachment 21083

Click to expand...

Looking at that picture I can understand how you justify the extortionate fees you pay there Paul......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Looking at that picture I can understand how you justify the extortionate fees you pay there Paul...... 

Click to expand...

I actually feel sorry for Paul


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 26, 2016)

Ha Ha! PMSL :rofl: Opportunity Knocks!


Fish said:



			Nobody should return if you've played it before, so creep all you like, it's time for other forumites to be given an opportunity &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56841;&#55358;&#56596;&#55356;&#57292;&#9971;&#65039;

What tee would you like next year &#55357;&#56860;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 26, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Looking at that picture I can understand how you justify the extortionate fees you pay there Paul...... 

Click to expand...

I know its hard but we have to make some sacrifices lmao:


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I actually feel sorry for Paul [/QUOT
Dont worry i will survive lmao
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes...  Swindley is the most understated course, Club, I've ever played. 
No pretence, no signs telling you what to do, wear, park nor little metal hoops directing you around the greens etc. For me or was a quiet statement of "We believe you are not hear to hurt or disrespect our course which does not get overused anyway & Anyway we'll just fix it if it needs it."
Blew me away TOTALLY!!
If there's anyway better, I've yet to play it....  & my dogs would love it too &#128563; A truly remarkable place in this day & age


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2016)

A very old set of pics - shamelessly stolen from another forum's meet in Feb 2009! I don't believe the course has changed much, though the slopes of the 15th and 18th greens seem to get steeper and steeper!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/35500611@N03/sets/72157613990998635/


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2016)

Try and play it in mid summer when the Heather is bright purple, stunning


----------



## Junior (Oct 26, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			A very old set of pics - shamelessly stolen from another forum's meet in Feb 2009! I don't believe the course has changed much, though the slopes of the 15th and 18th greens seem to get steeper and steeper!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/35500611@N03/sets/72157613990998635/

Click to expand...

Stunning !! I like the fact it seems such a serene, lovely, and genuine place to play. Out of curiosity, how does someone get to become a member? I take it they ask you, not vice versa !


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2016)

Junior said:



			Stunning !! I like the fact it seems such a serene, lovely, and genuine place to play. Out of curiosity, how does someone get to become a member? I take it they ask you, not vice versa !
		
Click to expand...

Nobody knows, its a secret, you need pots of cash and it probably helps to be a retired Brigadier and to know someone who is an existing member.
Its certainly not advertised and as they dont have a website, it all adds to the enigma that is Swinley


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2016)

What a lovely place to spend an afternoon!
Such a great course in fabulous condition, and what cracking par 3's (I did manage 3 x 2's)!
Thanks to the two Dave's for the company, the club for accommodating us, and Harry Colt for designing such a masterpiece.


One great line from the proshop " the club is pretty quiet at this time of year. The members tend to head down to the Southern Hemisphere when it gets cold"
Different world to what I'm used to.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 27, 2016)

3x2s that's as impressive as the course,just add my name to the list of wanabee,s


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2016)

JamesR said:



			What a lovely place to spend an afternoon!
Such a great course in fabulous condition, and what cracking par 3's (*I did manage 3 x 2's*)!
Thanks to the two Dave's for the company, the club for accommodating us, and Harry Colt for designing such a masterpiece.
		
Click to expand...

That's good! 
Which holes and which tees? None of them were easy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2016)

Crow said:



			That's good! 
Which holes and which tees? None of them were easy.
		
Click to expand...

17th was pretty easy 

Those par threes were tough so getting three 2's was great work - did they play from the whites or yellows ?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 27, 2016)

We played off the yellows.
I got my 2's on the 4th, 8th and 13th.
I managed 37 points, as did Wilson, but we were outclassed by 2blue who scored 44 points.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 27, 2016)

JamesR said:



			We played off the yellows.
I got my 2's on the 4th, 8th and 13th.
I managed 37 points, as did Wilson, but we were outclassed by 2blue who scored 44 points.
		
Click to expand...

44 points Davey


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			44 points Davey 

Click to expand...

It is a very easy course. 44 points !! Just as well he didn't do that at Camberley, or he would have been lynched.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 27, 2016)

richart said:



			It is a very easy course. 44 points !! Just as well he didn't do that at Camberley, or he would have been lynched.
		
Click to expand...

After taking my Â£2 he was pretty close to it on Tuesday!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 27, 2016)

We went off the whites so that is my excuse for a lower score !


----------



## JamesR (Oct 27, 2016)

To be fair, even as a man who prefers to play from the back pins, I was perfectly happy to play off the yellows. 
I knew the course wasn't long but was so good.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 27, 2016)

JamesR said:



			We played off the yellows.
I got my 2's on the 4th, 8th and 13th.
I managed 37 points, as did Wilson, but we were outclassed by 2blue who scored 44 points.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure Dave must have been under par for the back 9?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 27, 2016)

Paul.....out of curiosity, as an artisan member do you have medals etc so that you can maintain a handicap at Swinley? I believe the main club doesn't have handicaps or has that now changed?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 27, 2016)

Wilson said:



			I'm pretty sure Dave must have been under par for the back 9?
		
Click to expand...

Aye 2 under gross for the back...... & 2 over, gross, for the 18....best round ever on the finest inland course I've ever played....  :fore: 3 birdies, 11 Pars 
AND...  all that as an 'ulcerated cornea' was developing in my left eye... noticed a problem so bought Optrex on the way over there & eye-bathed before playing on Tues....... 
Wed, back in Leeds, spent 4 hrs in various Docs/Hospital waiting rooms then through the night, set an alarm & had to apply anti-biotic eye-drops every 1hr.......  situation now under control :thup: but no contact lenses for a few weeks 
So for lots of reasons (if only James had got a full set of 2's ) will certainly remember that day at Swindley :whoo: though can't find a golfer up here that's heard of it!!...mind, I hadn't!


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 28, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Paul.....out of curiosity, as an artisan member do you have medals etc so that you can maintain a handicap at Swinley? I believe the main club doesn't have handicaps or has that now changed?
		
Click to expand...

Although the main club dont play many competitions (one i believe)  we as artisans play off the top of my head 28 comps a mixture of medal and stableford off the back tees (blue tees)  and the white tees (never of the forward yellow tees) we as a club are affiliated to congu and are handicaps can be found on master scoreboard under fernhill artisans we also are affiliated. To the bbo and enter their team competition the hillman trophy we also are in the artisan association and quite a few off us play in their national comps. Some of us also have represented the artisans at county matches but best of all is the other artisan clubs we get to play each year Sunningdale, berkshire, new zealand, westhill, Worplesdon, st geoges hill, maidenhead and sunningdale ladies.


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2016)

2blue said:



			Aye 2 under gross for the back...... & 2 over, gross, for the 18....best round ever on the finest inland course I've ever played....  :fore: 3 birdies, 11 Pars 
AND...  all that as an 'ulcerated cornea' was developing in my left eye... noticed a problem so bought Optrex on the way over there & eye-bathed before playing on Tues....... 
Wed, back in Leeds, spent 4 hrs in various Docs/Hospital waiting rooms then through the night, set an alarm & had to apply anti-biotic eye-drops every 1hr.......  situation now under control :thup: but no contact lenses for a few weeks 
So for lots of reasons (if only James had got a full set of 2's ) will certainly remember that day at Swindley :whoo: though can't find a golfer up here that's heard of it!!...mind, I hadn't!
		
Click to expand...

That's fantastic scoring Dave, I was pleased with my 31 points, the course must have become a bit easier in the afternoon....

Hope the eye's on the mend.


----------

